# The Oubliette of Solemn Oblivion



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

_To whom who has found this audio recording, I am Primaris psyker Tiresias Chironsis, one of the last surviviors of the Overlord battle cruiser Righteous Fist, formerly assigned to as Head of the psychic body guard of General Augustus Ulvaeus of the 488th Mordian Iron Guard. If you have found this recording, then by the Emperor blast this damned Space hulk lest more suffer the fate of the men I have served along side. _

_M41.410, the Psyker quarters, Overlord class battle cruiser Righteous Fist._

_Day 1_

_Nightmares have shrouded our dreams, portents of horror and bloodshed. In my dreams I saw a ship, or rather a horrid amalgamation of ships long trapped within the Empyrean, as my mind's eye drew I closer I began to hear screams which grew more intense as I looked closer. Just as I began to pirce the inside of the monstrosity, I awoke from my slumber. After morning prayer, I reported to General Ulvaeus of our visions, the fool ignored it, as would anyone in the Emperor-blessed with a major dislike of the Warp-touched. We then recieved word of a signal coming in, but it was outside conventional Warp routes. This awoke an unknown fear in my heart, perhaps it has something to do with the visions we were having._

_Day 2_

_We have found the source of the signal, to the officer's surprise, and my abject horror, was the ship from my dreams. The blunts referred to it as a Space hulk, the General recognised it as the Oubliette of Solemn Oblivion, which was last sighted 30 years ago, within the Silidean rift. My brethren broke down in terror, howling that evil waited on board. I, being the most sound in mind, advised as calmly as I could that the Inquisition should be called. General Ulvaeus insisted that we stay, to monitor the Hulk's path. Later on that 'night', I was meditating in my quarters when the ship violently trembled, the guards ordered that we stay in our cells and then the sound of tortured metal rang throughout the chamber and I lost conscious as the chamber began to collapse_

_Day 3_

_When I finally awoke, my body ached as I felt warm air around me. My brother Psykers, dead. Even now I cannot bear to speak of their deaths, but to my relief I found the door torn open by my brethren's collective psychic scream. Sensing something dark haunting the depths of the ship, I took my force staff, its metal glowed as I took it, and my standard issue laspistol. Emperor preserve me I thought as I ventured out of the Psyker quarters, out of the safety of the wards, into the empty corridors. As I passed out of this section, I was hit by a wall of fear and pain, causing me to wince and as I happened my eyes, the sight was horrific. Half-eaten bodies littered the floor, those that were intact had suffered multiple shots, including the head. I then sensed a presence, a malevolent one at that, and my warp sense was confirmed by the sound of a metal can rolling against the floor. I rushed into the next room and saw a man, a Mordian, you can tell by his uniform. I called to him, but then I felt the same evil presence in the room. As he turned, my eyes widened in horror, his skin was pallid, his eyes white orbs and large chunk of flesh appeared to have been torn out of his neck. He opened his mouth and let out a hideous moan, and then staggered towards me, arms raised. Reluctant to use my powers with this evil hanging around me, I drew my laspistol and fired at the dead Mordian's chest. It hit...but he did not fall, I fired a second shot, still did nothing. As he drew uncomfortably close, I remembered the bodies in the previous room and aimed at the head, the shot finally stopped my attacker and, embarrisingly, felt a warm sensation trickling down my leg._

_Day 4_

_Survivors, thank the Emperor I have found survivors, they relayed to me the situation. The Righteous Fist had been pulled into a crash course with the Oubliette of Solemn Oblivion, and had split in half as it smashed through the hulk, those who had died in the crash began to rise and attack their brothers, those who were bit by one if them slowly, but surely died and became one of these monstrosities. Now we have an objective, to survive the horrors that haunt the decks and most crucial of all, to escape and warn Segmentum command of this Emperor-damned, Daemon-blighted hellhole_

basically this is a zombie horror rp. I am looking for 1 Navigator, 2 Guardsman, 1 Techpriest, 2 Navy personel, and 1 Prisoner. your character template is as follows.

Name: Tiresias Chironsis 

Role: Primaris Psyker

Age: 45 (Navigators can live into their 400s)

Homeworld: Silraeon II (if you are a guardsman, it has to be Mordia)

Background: Taken from his parents at a young age, Tiresias was forced into serving the Imperium as a psyker. For years he was trained to harness his varied gifts, but was taught from his first day in the Adeptus Astra Telepathica that his existence was abominable and sinful, but he never let that put him down. Eventually at the the age of 21 he was deemed to be powerful enough to enter service as a Primaris Psyker and was assigned to the protection of General Ulvaeus of Mordian long with a coterie of less powerful psykers. Now trapped in his worst nightmare, Tiresias is determined to help his men survive this nightmare as his duty to the Emperor demands.

Personality: Tiresias is considered stable for a Psyker and for those who decide to get to know him find him a somewhat humourous person to be around. In battle he becomes focussed and more grim, humour does not have a place when good men are dying. Though he believes his existence is sinful, he knows the Emperor has a plan for him and those like him have to sacrifice a normal life for the sake of the wider Imperium. Despite this, Tiresias is outspoken and has been reprimanded before for questioning orders and strategies.

Appearance: Though he is 45, some would say he looks a little younger. His eyes are grey and his head is bald, except for a topknot and is laden with psychic circuitry. His fine physique is swathed in purple robes which are dotted with psychic glyphs and wears a flak jacket. Around his neck he wears an Aquila charm, the only thing he was allowed to take with him from his parents.

Abilities: Tiresias is a multi-talented Psyker, his gifts manifesting in the form of telepathy, Biomancy and some degree of telekinesis, but has been known to share the odd vision with his fellow psykers. As such he can sense others emotions and thoughts and convey his own if he wishes to, as well as send images of the Emperor's glory to steel their hearts. Offensively he can cause his opponent's organs to rupture, hurl bolts of bio-lightning and even cause their bodies to wither and weaken. His powers can also act as catalyst and speed up the healing process considerably . Years of combat have also refined his skills with his staff and pistol, allowing him to not rely on his abilities, especially when there is a high risk of possession.

Starting Wargear: Force Staff, Laspistol and Flak jacket.

If this goes well, I might be able to fashion this RP into a story, so your actions will decide what will be written.

Current Characters

Primaris Psyker Tiresias Chironsis-Me

Techpriest Andromedus-The Black Legionnaire

Navigator Gulnil the Warp-Sighted-Septok

Stromtrooper Kardak Vintol (guardsman)-VixusKragov

Prisoner Fabius Norkin-Romero's Own

All those who who make a character will enter later, pm me to see how


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Name: Andromedus

Role: Tech Priest (Enginseer)

Age: 70

Homeworld: Terra

Background: Born on Holy Terra itself, Andromedus spent most of his early life training under the Adeptus Mechanicus on Mars. He was considered by his superiors to be a prodigy, displaying incredible potential in the arts of machinery and science. However, Andromedus dissapointed all of his superiors when he became an enginseer at the age of 30. Andromedus however excelled in hsi roll as an enginseer, rising to fame during the Malcharion Crusade, where he made an on-field repair in the face of a line of artillery in order to fix the track of a Baneblade which went on to play a key role in the final battle on Thoth. Now, Andromedus is trapped onboard the Righteous Fist, where he had been assigned to participate in the next campaign the 488th Mordian Iron Cuard were to participate.

Personality: Andromedus is a serious individual who cannot tolerate anything that may be considered 'time wasting', which has earned him a negative reputation amongst the guardsmen he spends most of his time around onboard the Righteous Fist. The enginseer believes no one should be left without a task, and often seeks to force tasks upon those who have none, regardless of what that person may have been doing at the time. Andromedus does not do this out of spite, rather, he seeks to impress his superiors. After all, enginseers are among the lowest in the order of the Mechanicus.

Appearance: Wrapped in red robes like the rest of his tech priest brethren, Andromedus is a tall and slim figure, who wears a grey re-breather and has a false eye with red lenses. The right side of his face is entirely covered in wires and metal plates, while the left side of his face is bare. Andromedus has pale skin and icy blue eyes, contrasting with the grey of his mechanical parts. His mechandendrite is an older model dating back to the 35th Millenium at least, and thus has multiple cables and spare parts holding it together. 

Abilities: Andromedus has lead strike forces on multiple missions, bringing death to xenos and heretics alike. As a result, the enginseer has gained a range of combat skills and puts them to good use, cutting down enemies with axe and lasfire. Of course, Andromedus also has vast knowledge of the workings of the Machine Spirit, and can unlock doors, activate defenses and access servers with little to no effort. Andromedus can also repair some damaged weapondry, so long as said weapons do not use abnormal ammunition like plasma weapons.

Starting Wargear: Mechandendrite, Power Armour, Laspistol, Power Axe


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate to be picky BL but you say your home-world is Mars but you were born on Terra.

I would love to join this but i am tied up in other rp's. My apologies.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Maybe its a matter of perception, for some home is where the heart is and not just a matter of where your born. Is that the case Black Legionnaire?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Actually, it's a mistake on my part. I'll edit that so it makes sense.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Either way your in dude


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you mean that you need one more navigator, or just your character? If so, could I reserve the navigator spot?

EDIT: Sorry, I thought that your guy was a Navigator, not a Primaris Psyker! The second sentence still stands though, as it's late and I won't be able to get a full template done tonight.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Navigators are different from psykers, but your place is reserved
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Navigator


I know, I just misread it because they're fairly similar. I'm making good headway, but it won't be done until tomorrow. Thanks for the reservation!

----------

Time for the sign-up. Prepare for a fairly long one:


*Name:* Gulnil the Warp-sighted

*Role: *Navigator

*Age:* 263

*Homeworld:* Terra

*Background:* As a Navigator of the Navis Nobilite, Gulnil was born among Navigators, and was raised as such. His childhood was as any Navigator experiences childhood, though he remembers little of his youngest years. In his early 20s, a Psyker was foolish enough to intrude on his solitude, causing – to experience death-related trauma as the fool was struck dead by his exposed Warp Eye. The same Psyker’s memories were then apparent to Gulnil, as his Warp Eye saw the memories in his warp-filled head. When he had reached the age of 27, Gulnil was allocated to a small ship, Mordia’s Prowler. He soon decided that the captain was not sensible enough to help guide a ship through the warp, though he grimly continued on his task. Almost 30 years later, on the very same ship, - had final proof of the captain’s idiocy. On the Prowler, full of men to take to Terra, the captain ordered – to steer the ship just past the eye of terror to improve speed. One thing came to another, and the captain was forcing Gulnil to navigate there by gunpoint.

Within the hour, one of the ship’s crew, a friend of Gulnil‘s, came in to the sight. Drawing his laspistol, he shot the captain dead with a single shot. When the ship arrived, the crew member was executed for insubordination and murder, and Gulnil was allocated to a new vessel – the Righteous Fist – after several years of further training to make sure that he was sane enough. Since then, he has made both allies and enemies, and has slowly begun to lose his sanity, always afraid of the cackling, dancing daemons in his eye. 

*Personality:* Gulnil was never brave, nor inclined to help others throughout his childhood. He was quite friendless, but the ugly traits causing this mellowed with age. He is quite amicable, and can gain friends as easily as he can lose them. His luck had always run him into situations unfavourable for sociability, leading to the incident where only sheer mutiny allowed thousands to survive the warp. He often sees Daemons, particularly those of pink and blue skin, through his warp eye when alone, contributing to his immense paranoia and jitteriness, even when surrounded by hundreds of trained warriors. The only time that he can rest easy is when he is in a completely psyker-free area, with little to no chaos influence, where the daemons cannot stalk him. 

Many see him as dependent, and as a Navigator, it is far from hard to see why. He is prone to curling up into a ball when alone, cannot speak properly when in the presence of psykers, and often needs to hide between people ‘to escape the dancing daemons’. He shakes for most of the time performing any activity, and nothing has worked in easing it, leading some of the more unkind teammates to nickname him ‘Jitters’. 

*Appearance:* Possessing the Navigator gene often leads to certain features, some of the more regular ones present in Gulnil. He is as tall as many Space Marines, but is as slender as one unfed for weeks, all with a normal diet. He possesses not a single hair on his body, and usually wears an ornate, gold-trimmed robe alongside a jet-black bandana across his Warp Eye. Some of his pale white skin, particularly on his arms and legs, though never seen, is slowly becoming scaly, and he can often be found running his nervous hands along the back of his forearms when slightly shaken.

His two regular eyes are slowly losing colour, and are currently at a blueish shade of grey. His robe runs down past his feet, all the way up to a collar covering the back of his head. The collar is etched with an Imperial Aquila, the front of the robe with a pair of trimmings, symmetrical and with a shape not unlike the wings of the Aquila, golden, with deepened lines running from a single point in the top-centre (so right on the left and left on the right) and splaying out to the outer edge of the rounded shape. The rest of the robes are blue, nearly black, flowing down from a pair of shoulder pads attached to the collar at the back and the wing trimmings on the front.

Since the captain incident, Gulnil has always carried a standard-issue laspistol, alongside the Staff of Navigation, a trinket from his family days. Despite carrying the pistol, Gulnil has almost no ability to aim, and his almost unceasing shaking makes shooting a very difficult prospect.

*Abilities:* Apart from the obvious ability of being able to guide a ship through the warp, Gulnil has the strange ability to see psyker’s memories when they die. This is not known to any but himself, the incident revealing the ability a source of massive trauma. He also sees Daemons whenever he opens his warp eye – always the same Tzeench daemons, tormenting him. 

*Starting Wargear:* Ornate Robe, Staff of Navigation, Laspistol, Black Bandana.

*Staff of Navigation:* This staff has been passed from one Navigator to another since their first appearance. It is a tall, golden and decorative staff, with a head a circle with 8 spokes from the centre to the circle (like an inverted star of chaos), and a spiked end. Though unconfirmed, some in the inquisition and Navis Nobilite believe that it is a force weapon.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks good dude, I think there will be a bit of tension between our characters. :biggrin:


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

A zombie survival Rp? Count me in!
But wait until friday as until then I have things to do with getting into a college


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Looks good dude, I think there will be a bit of tension between our characters. :biggrin:


Yeah. It's probably going to be more like my guy being scared about being near yours, and yours is going to be confused as to why my character's scared of yours. Then my guy might just lose the plot.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I wonder which he'll be more scared of, me or the undead?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Name: Kardak Vintol

Role: Guardsman(Storm Trooper of the 488th Mordian Iron Guard)

Homeworld: Mordia

Age:35

Appearance:His skin is the same odd pale shade as many of Mordia, though tanned slightly through many off-world engagements. The experiences of the last few days have made him look more haggard. His hair is a light shade of brown, cut in the typical style of the Imperial Guard, cut short and partly shaved on the sides. Though he normally keeps himself clean-shaven, he has developed a light beard consisting of stubble.He keeps himself in good condition through rigourous physical exercise, and has the distintinctively hard and grim features of the Mordian people.His left eye has been replaced by augmetics after an engagement with a band of Orks, and he took the option of incorporating targeting systems into the augmentation.Surprisingly few scars line his body. Though he is not unmarked, his carapace armor has prevented many devastating wounds.

A rough representation of his normal self in the Mordian uniform:











Personality:Like many of his homeworld, Kardak suffers from a perpetually grim temperament, to the point he finds it somewhat difficult to understand or tolerate those who do not reflect this. He is a religious man, finding some solace in the belief that the Emperor's Light reaches him even through the darkness of Mordia through his duty. As with all things, he treats his beliefs with a serious demeanor and an uncompromising attitude. He considers himself as a soldier hardened through many battles, an instrument of the Emperor's will, and nothing more.

Background:Born into the the world of Mordia, he and his two brethren were raised through the Schola Progenium after his father died in service to the God-Emperor of Terra and his mother was killed during a small riot spurred by Mordia's civil unrest. Being the more rebellious of his kin, he was deemed inferior and was trained into the ranks of the 488th Mordian Iron Guard as a Storm Trooper, forced to watch as his brothers were brought into the officer caste as his superiors, parading their status over him.

Shortly after his enlistment, he participated in the quelling of a minor cult, moving into the battle mere minutes after his brothers had both been decimated by the warp-tainted weapons of the cult's leader. This led to his general dislike of the psyker population. Eight years to the day afterwards, he was sent on a detachment to the Overlord-class cruiser, the _Righteous Fist_. He interpreted the date as a bad omen.

When the events aboard the _Righteous Fist_ transpired, he grabbed what he could of his equipment and joined his brothers-in-arms, attempting to hold off the beings taking hold of the ship. He watched as many friends and allies fell dead around him, only to rise again as foe. He salvaged what armor he could, as he had had no time to collect his own, and fought through the ship with what remainders of his regiment were left, until he found a small group of survivors gathered around Primaris psyker Tiresias Chironsis.


Starting Wargear: Standard issue Hellgun(Hot Shot Lasgun) w/ attached chain-bayonet, 1 Smoke/2 Frag Grenades, a Hand Flamer he salvaged, a standard-issue Imperial chainsword, and a salvaged set of storm trooper-standard carapace armor.


((I'm just now getting into the swing of things again so if you have any criticisms or desired changes please let me know.)


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Oooo more tension in the group :biggrin:, you're in.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Oooo more tension in the group :biggrin:, you're in.


Sweet  I'm glad I found this, I've been wanting to use that second picture for something.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Now all we need is another Guardsman, two Navy personnel, and a prisoner.Get to submitting people!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

VixusKragov said:


> How he currently looks


So absolutely nothing like a Mordian, eschewing much of what makes him who he is.

No offense, but that is a rather big cop out for you to be taking Vixus; unimaginative and unhelpful for other players since your own character is now a contradiction of himself.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

darkreever said:


> So absolutely nothing like a Mordian, eschewing much of what makes him who he is.
> 
> No offense, but that is a rather big cop out for you to be taking Vixus; unimaginative and unhelpful for other players since your own character is now a contradiction of himself.


Sorry if it was unclear- the picture was supposed to be showing he looks in a basic sense, lots of salvaged gear and such. The more I look at it though, you're right. I'll either try to find a better picture or just let the description speak for itself. Thanks for the help


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Gonna start the action thread, anyone who joins later will be found in certain places...is this ok with everyone


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Gonna start the action thread, anyone who joins later will be found in certain places...is this ok with everyone


Fine with me, it's good for all. Plot develops better as small elements are found along the way, two threads means more interest, and, well, who doesn't like an action thread?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The post is up!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116328&page=2


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll try to get a post up in the next few hours, but in the event that I don't, I'll definitely have it up tomorrow. Can't wait to do this 

EDIT: Post is up


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Just wandering, are we on board the Solemn Oblivion or are we on board the Righteous Fist?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Just wandering, are we on board the Solemn Oblivion or are we on board the Righteous Fist?


I think we're still on the Righteous Fist- I might be wrong though


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Its still the _Righteous Fist_, of it were the Oubliette of Solemn Oblivion our underwear would make Nurgle seem relatively pleasent uke:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll get my post up tomorrow. Couldn't today, and won't be posting on Monday either.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Its still the _Righteous Fist_, of it were the Oubliette of Solemn Oblivion our underwear would make Nurgle seem relatively pleasent uke:


Okay, I'll edit my post then.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah crap, life's done a 'hey, you can't get crap done because I want you to do something else all day'. So I'll do my best to get it up tomorrow morning.

Post's up. Hope you like it!


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, things are getting more interesting :spiteful:

BTW, anyone know others who'd be interested


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to know someone who would have loved this but he's long since been off the site. :/


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Writing my post now. I've got a question- what's the layout of the room? Is there any other doors besides the blast door? Also- would we be able to send a signal to other Imperial forces from the bridge?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

More yelling. As usual, they're tormenting him. And it's fun to play a character who's prone to massive mood swings. Can't wait to see how the rest will play out.

But a bit of notice, I'm not going to be able to post very frequently after Wednesday. The rest of September should be OK, but it'll be much more difficult after that.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

We exit through the vents, the servitors would need them big enough to access them and the signalling room is on the other half of the ship, the broken half.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> We exit through the vents, the servitors would need them big enough to access them and the signalling room is on the other half of the ship, the broken half.


Okay thanks. Post is up! Getting interesting now... :spiteful:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Heresy's been down for me for a few days, so I haven't been able to post. 

But I'll get a post up as soon as I can.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Septok said:


> Heresy's been down for me for a few days, so I haven't been able to post.
> 
> But I'll get a post up as soon as I can.


It's all good, heresy was down for everybody  Out of curiosity (don't want to seem like I'm rushing you), when do you think you'll be available to post?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

just waiting for Septok's reply


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> just waiting for Septok's reply


Well crappypoopadoo, I have died under a pile of worky crap. Mostly random crap to do with Greeks :/

I will get a post up tomorrow, at latest. Sorry for the slowness.

EDIT: Scratch slowness, that's some done posting there. Hope it's good enough for a 20-minute post. (Achievement unlocked! Super-fast RP post!)


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Things are getting interesting now guys, keep it up

Next post comin' soon


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there still time for me to join up?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> Is there still time for me to join up?


Absolutely. We need 1 more Guardsman, 2 Navy personnel, and 1 prisoner. PM Farseer Ulthris for details


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Plenty of time, we'll find your character in another part of the ship, it adds to the storyline finding new survivors :biggrin:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Fabius Norkan

Role: Prisoner

Age: 53

Homeworld: Busk

Background: Fabius was born into the death world of Busk, renowned for its ferocious animals. He was forced to defend himself from a young age after his parents were brutally murdered when Fabius was just 12. He was left to be looked after by his older brother, who was only months away from going off-world and fighting as part of the Busk 7th Regiment. His brother taught him everything he knew, from survival and cooking to the repairing and use of weapons. 

By the time Fabius’ brother said goodbye Fabius was a confident and strong 13 year old. Learning to embrace the creatures of Busk Fabius became renowned for his bravado and fearlessness. It wasn’t long before the Planetary Defence Force of Busk recruited Fabius when he turned 18. Learning first-hand how to kill the vicious creatures Fabius showed time and time again his bravery in saving his team-mates or just showing off.

After 4 years in the PDF, during which time he had shot up the ranks and was loved by his comrades, Fabius was called into the Busk 1st “Hounds of War” Regiment. Seeing this as an honour Fabius proudly followed his brother into the ranks of the Imperial Guard.

Excelling at the training Fabius soon found himself upon his first alien world with a gun in his hands and the enemy closing fast. But far from breaking down Fabius instead revelled in the thrill and danger, calling together his new comrades and charging into the breach. After an astounding victory for Fabius it was victory after victory from then on. He has faced the worst that the universe can throw at a trooper, Tyranids, Necrons and Chaos have all charged towards Fabius’ position and they all have felt the shots of his gun.

The future was so bright for Fabius until that faitful day upon Huskari VII. It was just like any other battle, dropped onto an unknown world with nothing but your squad and the gun in your hands, awaiting orders. But this time it was different. It wasn’t foul creatures or destructive aliens that Fabius held in his sight but a small 5 year old girl. Fabius was shocked and when he looked he saw it was a village that were walking out to meet them, their hands held high. 

As Fabius looked at them in disbelief the shouting voice of his officer shattered his thoughts.

“Kill them now”

The air erupted with the sound of gunshots and explosions but Fabius just stared. His comrades were gunning down innocent civilians. He couldn’t do it. 
Turning back he ran, the voice of his officer roaring after him. But the world fell and Fabius was quickly found by a patrol. After fighting them with every ounce of his ability h was finally taken and arrested by his officer. Sent to the prison ship he is now on Fabius’ old cheerful and friendly manner has gone to be replaced by a cold and silent man.

When the ship shook so violently Fabius was amazed when his cell broke open and he was free. Stepping tentatively out into the corridor he was shocked at the sight of a Guardsmen trapped beneath a fallen pillar. Going over to the man, who was obviously dead, Fabius fell to his knees and prayed for the man’s soul. Taking a deep breath Fabius knew that he must once more serve the Imperium. And so with a heavy heart Fabius took up the soldiers shotgun and combat knife, strapping on his flak armour and preparing for whatever he would face.

Personality: A once cheery and friendly man Fabius has turned sour during his imprisonment and Is now a cold man. He no longer believes that what the Imperium does is right and so will not swear loyalty to to. Despite this, Fabius will protect Imperial soldiers as he can relate to them. And through all he has seen Fabius no longer has any place for ‘fear’.

Appearance: Fabius is big. Standing at an impressive 6ft 4 Fabius towers over most other men. His years of service in the Busk 1st Regiment has toned his body and developed his muscles. His eyes are a spectacular emerald green and his hair a sandy blonde mess. His time of imprisonment has led to him growing a slight beard that is the same sandy blonde as his hair. His face bears many scars from his years of fighting and his years of rough imprisonment.

Dressed in simple blue cloth clothing Fabius has donned the black Flak armour he took from the dead Guardsmen. His head remains bare but he has found solid leather boots for his feet. He is quite an imposing sight.

Abilities: Fabius has years of military experience under his belt and Is highly trained In the use of most Imperial weaponry. He also has a great insight into the minds of prisoners and guardsmen alike after spending many years with both.

Starting Wargear: Shotgun, Combat Knife, Flak Armour

Hope it is all ok


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet. Kardak will be glad to have another soldier in the ranks


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks good, we'll encounter each other in the prison section of the ship, which will then move onto the Ogryn pens... :spiteful:


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Looks good, we'll encounter each other in the prison section of the ship, which will then move onto the Ogryn pens... :spiteful:


Ooh, sounds exciting. Hurry up and get your post up I'm itching to get started with that can of worms


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Looks good, we'll encounter each other in the prison section of the ship, which will then move onto the Ogryn pens... :spiteful:


Yay, another thing for Gulnil to be terrified of!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

So, what's the status on this?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

VixusKragov said:


> So, what's the status on this?


Quite obviously, Heresy's died and we've lost posts. I don't keep backups, but I know where I was (roughly). If it's a question of whether to keep going or not, I'm up for it.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm up for it as well. With the long hiatus, others might have fallen off the map though. I'll wait for the others to chime in before posting anything.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm back, who dialled 666? :wink:


----------

